# More lemay bike pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 29, 2012)

Here are some more pics from the Harold Lemay Museum display ....

                     Enjoy   ...


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Great photos. I love the posters they make for this show.


----------

